# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Accord entre BonitaSoft et eXo Platform pour une utilisation de l'outil de BPM Bonita dans eXo DMS [News]

## Ricky81

Bonjour,

*BonitaSoft* et *eXo Platform* ont annonc la semaine dernire la signature d'un accord OEM.
Le premier, diteur Open Source de la solution Business Process Management (BPM) *Bonita*, permet au second, diteur Open Source de solutions collaboratives (dont le produit phare est *eXo Portal*), d'intgrer sa solution BPM dans eXo DMS (Document Management System).

eXo Platform n'utilisera pour l'instant nanmoins pas la solution BPM de Bonitasoft de manire exclusive, dans la mesure o des briques utilisent l'outil jBPM de l'diteur RedHat avec lequel eXo Platform collabore galement troitement (GateIn Portal).

Deux socits franaises sur le devant de la scne, de quoi motiver d'autres diteurs.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Portez vous un intrt aux solutions logicielles proposes par ces acteurs de l'Open Source ?

 ::fleche::  Communiqu de presse BonitaSoft
 ::fleche::  Communiqu de presse eXo Platform

Voir aussi :
 ::fleche::  BonitaSoft, diteur de la solution Open Source de BPM Bonita, rassemble 3 millions de $ auprs d'investisseurs
 ::fleche::  Partenariat entre JBoss (RedHat) et eXo Platform => cration de GateIn Portal

----------

